# my dads bomber group



## pcmc (Jan 20, 2008)

hello all im new to this forum and Ineed help 
my father recently passeed away. he was a member of the ninth airforce in world war 2 . he had told me that he was a waist gunner on a B17 if anyone can help it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2008)

We need more information than that buddy.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2008)

must of been early 9th AF as they flew twin engines only besides fighters.

42 early 43 then before shipping the big 4 engines to other AF's


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2008)

The 9th AF flew B24's while still fighting in Africa.

The 98th and 376th BG's flew them.


----------



## pcmc (Jan 22, 2008)

what kind of information do you need, I have his discharge papers, he did tell me that he was in france, one of the cities in france was vilacoublay, I dont remember the second city. if I can find anything in his belongings I will let you know.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

pcmc: How about letters or pictures ?

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site. We love pictures. Please share

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2008)

How about a name? You sure didn't give us much info.

BTW, welcome to the site and I'm sorry for your recent loss.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

My condolances to the loss of your Dad. And welcome to the site


----------



## andie0712 (Feb 14, 2008)

To: PCMC, Hi ...Waist gunner of B-17? It's interesting to me, 
Could you tell me your father's service period in 9th Air Force?


----------



## pcmc (Feb 19, 2008)

september 44 to november of 46 he was stationed in orlay france and villacoublay I will try and post some pictures I also have a list of names of people he was with let me know if you want me to post the names


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure I could try looking them up. Post them please


----------



## pcmc (Feb 25, 2008)

how do I post pictures


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, when you post a message, go to mode advanced first. Then go down the page and a white button will say manage attachments. Click on it, and it will pop up. Sometimes if you have a popup blocker it could cause trouble but hopefully not.

When's it's popped up, click browse, and then it will pop up a list of your files on your computer. click on the one you want, then say upload, then post.

If it's on the internet, click on the little box with a green mountain on it, above the normal posting box. It will open, then type in the address of the picture, not the site the picture is on, but the picture itself. Then bingo, hopefully it will work.


----------



## pcmc (Mar 1, 2008)

here are some pictures of when he was in france 
first on is a bombed out hanger in villacoubly france there are the remains of a few fw 190 Chadbourne pics.jpg


----------



## pcmc (Mar 2, 2008)

here is a list of names of men that were with my father.

David Ddanehower
Arnold Dahlman ( father has one of his dog tags )
Dick Pleck
Charlie Dawson
Wally Darcsh
Allan Beavers
Jim Boblins
Pinky Wilson
Frank White
Bill Denton
Bill Clones or Dones
these are all the names I have.


----------



## pcmc (Mar 10, 2008)

here are some names of men that were with my father during the war.
Danny Danehower
Arnold Dahlman ser# 39752092
Charlie Dawson
Dick Pleck
Charlie Bumgarder
Wally Darcsh
if anyone out there knows of any of thes men I would really like to talk to any of them and your help would be greatly appreciated


----------

